
Facebook Could ‘Become a Credible Threat to Netflix,’ Says Goldman Sachs - mjfern
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/facebook-could-become-a-credible-165335
======
droz
Ridiculous.

------
phlux
Be prepared for an influx of "Facebook could be X" reports from Goldman who is
going to work hard to inflate the value of its investments into FB.

I am sure that Goldman is busy telling Zuck he is the new messiah, and that
Goldman wants FB to "be the internet".

Fuck it - lets make FB everything to everyone. When can I get my Facebook
Loan? You know all my friends right - you can check all their credit
worthiness and see how likely I am to pay based on my social graph.

When do I get to share the contents of my fridge with my social graph and
order the same foods that my friends LIKES on facebook?

I am ready to have direct deposit into my facebank account too.

